# Turn and sit, or turn and send?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I do the turn and sit, now.
With Keeper, Lucy and originally with Oriana I used the turn and send. It was okay for Keeper and Lucy but I was "convinced" by my instructor to change Oriana to the turn and sit. She felt it would make her focus better on the task at hand rather than "YEE HAAA here I come!!!" I have to admit she was/is correct, BIG surprise :doh:. And I have now taught Brooke to also do the turn and sit right from the get go.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

We train with Bridget Carlsen and have been doing turn and sit.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have started to turn and sit. Rivet was cruising out, and grabbing his articles, as if he was doing FTP work, and Filly just needs reminders to be more precise, or she runs out wide as we turn.

I want to comment more, but we have a supper date


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hope you remember to come back and comment more...

Have a nice supper.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Turn and send direct.
#1 builds momentum (something you have to evaluate for each dog)
#2 no points off for a crooked/slow sit 
#3 I never had a problem teaching a tight turn and straight line


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use turn & send - mostly for all the same reasons Anney mentioned, plus a turn and sit signals my dogs to focus on me until a signal or cue tells them otherwise (Turn & sit is too similar to their directed retrieve where they focus on me until my hand comes down - this lessens the chance of them focusing on another glove)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Turn and sit. It keeps his head on straighter.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

All my dogs have been taught turn and sit. For my other dogs, it was because they were a little stressy in the ring and I was afaird they might not get enough momentum and motivation to get unstuck from me and out to the pile on a direct send. 

For Flip it was because I wanted that extra moment of control before sending him. I don't let him drop his head to look at the pile until I've given him the find it command. So for me it gels nicely with what I want from gloves. We practice a lot of pivot, treat, send on both to work on keeping the attention on me until sent.

I have considered going to the send direct in order to avoid anticipation problems, but I'm afraid it might make it even more tempting to snatch without scenting, and I really hate making a major reteaching change in stuff once it's been learned, so we just work on having no anticipation.

Now for those of you who do the sit, do you pivot right or left? With previous dogs I AWAYS pivoted right. With Flip I've been mixing it up, sometimes right and sometimes left. Not sure if I'll just stick to one in the ring or mix it up there too.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Now for those of you who do the sit, do you pivot right or left? With previous dogs I AWAYS pivoted right. With Flip I've been mixing it up, sometimes right and sometimes left. Not sure if I'll just stick to one in the ring or mix it up there too.


Oh, good question. With Brandy I always turned right on our turn and send. I like the idea of doing both ways just to keep them guessing and to give options.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Oh, good question. With Brandy I always turned right on our turn and send. I like the idea of doing both ways just to keep them guessing and to give options.



I always turn right. However I had a student who I changed her pivot for glove 2 and articles as her Mini-Schnauzer was under rotating but had a beautiful back pivot for glove 3. It has worked like a charm, every pivot is right on now.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The NOI was the first time I ever saw someone left pivot all the way to glove 1. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> The NOI was the first time I ever saw someone left pivot all the way to glove 1. I thought that was interesting.



I actually considered it for the Schnauzer but her pivot for #1 is good and I decided "if it ain't broke, leave it the heck alone" 
Her attention on the back pivot is really good and if they started having an issue with #1, I would not hesitate to recommend the change.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

With Jake I turn both left and right and will continue to do so


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

turn and sit because that was how I was taught to do it


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Turn and send because after he understood the exercise I could never get a straight sit and it was not a fight I needed to take on. He is solid and works the pile very nicely..Nice enough for me to be glad I switched and did not have to fight those sits all the time.. That is what works for me..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Laney UD and I did turn and send. That is what I was taught to do and she always was awesome on the articles.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I turn to the right. I like the idea of mixing it up; will have to work that in training. We over-works his rear so it'll be another opportunity to practice not doing that.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Turn and sit...Casey is a laid back boy and did not go out to the pile with enough energy to suit my instructor or I. He also goes straight out instead of arcing.


----------

